# Newest Photos of the 5wk Old Boys and Girls STL / IL



## pocketpets217 (Oct 5, 2010)

http://s886.photobucket.com/albums/ac67/PocketPets217/babies/


----------



## pocketpets217 (Oct 5, 2010)

I still have 10 beautiful boys still seeking homes in Central IL, please if anyone is interested, check out their photos and contact me.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Is that light wooden bedding in the pictures pine? whats the story with the litter? accidental pregnancy? This section is not for intentionally planned litters.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

She stated in another thread that two of the girls she adopted had surprise litters. But yeah that does look like pine ???


----------



## pocketpets217 (Oct 5, 2010)

Absolutely not planned and absolutely not pine bedding.

You can read about my ordeal and findings with this bedding here: http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4075280.msg4784004/,#msg4784004 Long story made short, because of all the speculation I have switched to aspen. 

And for new baby photos: http://www.goosemoose.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,118/forum,rat/topic,4076887.0


----------



## pocketpets217 (Oct 5, 2010)

***Will be in Pontoon Beach, IL Friday, October 15th***

BOYS

























GIRLS


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

I live in Southern IL and ive been thinking about getting two males.. could you please email me? We could talk more and easier there. [email protected] lol


----------



## Lennyk (Oct 7, 2010)

I have interest in your babies...could you please email me so we could talk in more detail? [email protected] Thank you!


----------

